# New static ghost prop



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks to everyone, esp. JohnnysGhost for all the help getting this thing going, thanks guys and ghouls.

Check out my bad pics of my static ghost prop. Im in the thick of building and setting up stuff but I wanted to throw something up to show, I am loving the way this ghost came out. It is static of course but it still looks cool. Ill work on movement another year.
My ADD is not letting me figure out how to properly post pics, sorry too much stuff going on at once. Enjoy.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/samkadi/page1/

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6167/6267638471_30643dbc71_z.jpg
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6236/6267638587_2a0afedde2_z.jpg


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like that. Great effect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great face on that ghost!

We have a semi-static ghost we put in an upstairs bedroom window as well, lit up with a blacklight. Gives a nice blue glow like yours.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice! i really like that.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a scary looking ghost. nice job.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice an scary, good job.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks fresh-from-the-crypt. Great work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome ghost! i just love the blue glow effect


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, I needed something in that window, usually I just board them up.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's really beautiful, ethereal and creepy! I love the effect it has in the window!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Very creepy!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

that's a good lookin ghost
great job


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! very creepy.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Mannnnn, it happens every year. With mere days left until Halloween, this makes me want to "whip up" a ghost to hang from our two story glass stairway window. Ohhh, that would be cool. Why can't I ever leave well enough alone?

Because you posted such a great prop! Well done!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Really like this! Great lighting, and great job on the ghost!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

well done, look's awesome


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: What a great ghost! I am sure you will give a few nightmares out as well as treats this year with a ghost like that looking out at everyone. Nice job!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I like the effect you got with the cheesecloth, stringy and worn looking, esp in the second photo. How did you do that?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great looking ghost, face is nice and creepy, love the blue glow also!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love the layout, effects and details of everything. Real Nice!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love the way you you display it.


----------

